# Solved: Photobucket upload error



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Having problems with Photobucket.
Uploading fails from my PC.
IE8 won't upload, but Firefox is doing it well.

Using single or Bulkoploader options results in:

*Invalid Functionname: StartUpload.*

The only way to upload images is by EMail.

Anyone having a clue?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you followed their troubleshooting: http://pic.pbsrc.com/help/PhotobucketHelp.htm


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Hallo Triple6

Offcourse I tried the help files and contacted Support but no solution as result.

However something has changed on one of my pc's.
Now at least it did work with IE8.
But the look is different.

It is in Dutch, however it may have something tot do with Adobe Flashplayer
Version 10.0.45.2










The second is not working with uploading from "my computer" 
But perhaps with the Adobe Flasplayer updates installed?
Version 10.0.12.36









Now what shall I do? Cause updating may create the problem.

Tried updating to version 10.0.45.2
but uploading Photobucket still won't work.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Uninstall all versions of Flash and Java using Add/Remove Programs.
Run the Flash uninstall utility: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/current/uninstall_flash_player.exe
Run the Java uninstall utility: http://sourceforge.net/projects/javara/files/javara/JavaRa/JavaRa.zip/download
Reset Internet Explorer back to defaults: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-CA/windows-vista/Reset-Internet-Explorer-8-settings
Open IE8 and go thru the first run wizard.
Reinstall Flash: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
Reinstall Java: http://java.com/en/


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Triple6 

I will try that tomorrow
Thanks for your reply I'll let you know


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Triple6

I have deinstalled and reinstalled Java and Adobe Flashplayer and the last one is causing the trouble.
Without Flashplayer the menu looks different but at least it did work.
Put that problem on Adobe Forum as well.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you reset IE8 as per the instructions? And disable any virus/spyware/firewall as per the PhotoBucket instruction?


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Triple6

Yes i have reset IE8
On all PC's run the same antivirus en antispyware. (PC Tools and Super AdBlocker.)
Further it is functioning without Flashplayer, so I believe that Safety software is not the direct problem.
But I stopped PC Tools and AdBlocker, however that didn't help.
I also have IE Pro running however that is not causing any trouble either.
If Safety Software would be the problem it would probably also prevent FireFox to upload.

The relation is clearly Flasplayer 10, 
Perhaps there is an older version availbable to test.
But can't find any.

Something I don't understand is that now the version is 10.0.45.2 both Pc's and still one (the working one) raise the line to update to the latest version, which has been done allready.
So I don't understand these different menu's which absolutely are related to FlashPlayer.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Security software can indeed block IE Add-ons such as Flash and other ActiveX controls and the such, and settings vary from computer to computer.

Pleas check your Flash here: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html

If you want to test an older version there are several sites offering the older versions - which may lack newer features and have security issues.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Triple6

Offcourse securitysoftware can block functions but preventing them from startup should be enough to put them momentarily out of action. I'm not the only one having this particular problem with Photobucket.
However untill now there is no real solution found.

With regards


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

The discussion migrated to Adobe Flasplayer Forum and was solved in the sense that a combination of add blocking options also disabled the uploadfunction of Photobucket.

Fire Fox had better add blocking while keeping the ability to upload.
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/608796?tstart=0


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for getting back to us with your findings, it will likely help others :up:


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Triple

You're welcome
Thanks for you'r help.
Hope it will help someone.


----------

